# Is this a drone?



## throrope (Dec 18, 2008)

Yup. The scale of the photos appear different. The drones have bigger eyes and bodies are larger than workers, but the workers third section or abdomen has a longer shape. Drones also wander around with nothing to do in comparison to the activity of workers.

If it weren't for the shadow, I'd think the "another bee" could be a queen. They have a significantly longer abdomen than the workers.


----------



## Sully1882 (Jul 18, 2011)

the first pic looks like a regular young fuzzy worker bee, probably newly hatched. The second pic looks like a young queen , i mean look how long that abdomen is. I don't think either is a drone. I saw drones in my hive for the first time this past Sunday and they were much larger than the workers with a wide abdomen that is almost squared off blunt at the posterior end. And their eyes are huge in comparison to the workers... it was an easy tell on the difference btw a worker and a drone in my hive. Then again pics can be deceiving and I am still a noob.

Sully


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks all, I guess I have to just keep observing. I think bee.jpg may just be young because of how short the wings are. The scale is definately different and cropped from larger photos. Here is one more of a bunch of them for comparison.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

First one looks like a drone to me. It's real obvious when you see them side by side (even for a newbee). The other thing about drones is they sound loud when they buzz you. I've opened the hive up quickly without protection before to hear BZZZZZZZ, BZZZZZZ, BZZZZZZ and almost ran away screaming till I realized it was a drone messing with me. They're big, loud, and lumbering when they fly.


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Both are workers. Don't let the different colors fool you.


----------



## really_so_sorry (Feb 23, 2012)

Unfortunately, both are workers. Here are some good side-by-side shots of drones and workers:


Worker, Queen and Drone:
http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/3caste.jpg

Drone in the middle:
http://www.heathmonthoney.com.au/images/bees/AboutBees/drone-bee.jpg


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you! Great links!


----------



## Jetjockey (May 18, 2011)

Drone with workers. http://www.flickr.com/photos/matt-bearup/5747029439/in/photostream


----------



## CaBees (Nov 9, 2011)

Thank you for this...your pictures are AWESOME! I stopped at the spiders though...can't take all those eyeballs looking at me! inch: You are all helpful and I thank you!


----------

